# Eagle Mich, practice cookoff, w/pics



## capt dan (Apr 26, 2008)

I decided to post a thread seperate from the other to  simplify the forum a bit.
I met My team mates, Richtee and his brother Mark, and our lil helper Dom, friday afternoon about 4:30 at the park . We set up camp, and set out to meat some new friends!




You can tell by Rich's clothes, that the weather and temps were very nice


It was the first time I had met eaither of them. Here are a few other pics. _I will try to post more soon._
These folks were very nice, and were  one of the few teams, that I noticed had stayed up all night just like myself

Here is a pic of Rich's brother Mark, and I.Notice the clothes are pretty heavy. The wind was terrible.I have more than a couple folks offer to but my  bib coverhauls! 

This event was alot of fun, and the participants were very kind and helpfull. The   place was a good place for this event, and we had some great fun, and learned  alot  about comps from folks like BBQ BUBBA, Tonto, Walt, Ford, and especially crewdog. He was  very kind, and kinda watched over us to make sure we didn't hang ourselves by making silly mistakes. I will post a few pics later, I am tired now at 6:21 on sat afternoon. I have been up since 7 am onf friday. Thanks  Tonto for organizing the event, and the GLBBQA for all the help, and for running a fine event! I hope to come back next year.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 26, 2008)

Where's the ribbon???


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great time was had by all, and of course, was great meeting other MI SMF members.  To you Capt Don,  Richtee, and flying illini (hope that was right).  And another big congrat to ya'll for for taking 2nd place in Ribs!

Is the damn chicken ready yet?


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like you boys did a great job today, I especially love the sign! Way to represent SMF!


----------



## kookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats guys and thanks for sharing the pics with us all...................


----------



## flyin'illini (Apr 26, 2008)

Capt Dan -- I posted the pics I got in the other thread by Q-Bubba.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16438


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well Bud and Tonto, where are you?  Lets hear about the FINAL RESULTS! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Enjoyed cookin and being a "Pit Byatch" with ya'll and Bubba (as usual), and meeting Joe!  Wish I could be there next weekend!!!!!  Good Luck in Wamac and looking forward for June so the Dawg can rejoin the Smokin Scotsmen and do a repeat!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like a good time guys, glad you all got a chance to meet each other and make some new friends!!!


----------



## richtee (Apr 27, 2008)

Smokin' Scotsmen were Grand Champions. Wish I'd had some room left after figgering out which butt, slab or brisket to submit to try theirs. Sigh.

Pros...and very helpful too... Thanks guys...and gals!


----------



## ddave (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats, guys!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks for the pics.  Looks like it was a fun time.

Dave


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like fun, I like the pics guys,  Great job on placing 2nd too!!!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 27, 2008)

Fighting Illini, thanks for posting the pics, and also thanks for comming  down for the  day, and helping us. You were a big part of our team being able to compete with the other teams. Just meeting you today, amd then you just jumped right in and worked hard with us.I am sorry I don't remember your first name, fact is, I am not very good with names at all, and I propbably forgot most of the first names of many I met this weekend. Its pretty  cool how other teams help their compitition, just like they were neighbors. Everyone made us feel right at home, and loaned/gave us stuff that we forgot. I was overwelmed at the outpooring of friendship.From the minute I pulled in to the park, untill, I left, I felt like I had known these people for weeks.
   I began my time at Eagle by going around and chatting with other teams. Some, were very experienced, and set up to the letter with equipment, notes, and personel, others were just buddies, friends, or even Mom, dad and kids type teams. It didn't matter, they were all doing what they loved to do, and  making new friends and relationships, or reuniting with long time friends or veterans of the Q.

Will I do comps again? Oh I thinks so. I had a great time, and learned as much as I could, from some of the best.

The list of items needed to be able to participate has just doubled from what we had going to Eagle.

What would I change?

 I would bring taller tables(my back is shot),alot more equipment, and  better(more comfy) chairs.


I can't count how many people thanked us for comming to the event. The folks who stopped in for the day to see the teams and taste the food, they were great. Friendly, happy, and all seemed   exceited to take about our team name
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , our cookers, or our food. Every team prepared good food for the pot-luck dinner  friday night, and the laughs and stories throughout the weekend made it worth the price of admission.

Thanks again to Rich, and Mark for putting up with me, making me laugh, and putting forth the effort to try and make things work, even though we had just met for the first time on friday afternoon.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone....despite the weather we had a great time as usual and after a good nights sleep feeling pretty good.First I would like to say Thank you to Bubba and Crewdawg.....great win this weekend guys!! You both will be sorley missed next weekend!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This was a succsefull event and our (GLBBQA) hope is to make this a fully KCBS sanctioned event for next year!!! 

Again great to meet everyone and you all have my e-mail if you have any questions you might need answering for upcoming events or just comp BBQ releted things....... 



Hey BUBBA.....WHERE'S MY DRUM????????


----------

